# Farmall H Losing Power



## gunpaq (Mar 12, 2014)

Have a puzzle.

My faithful 1940 Farmall H has recently begun to lose power after a few minutes starting up. Something that just has started.

Can pull choke out to keep running but will only continue at low rpm's.

Gas is good, all electrical & spark good as well as timing.

If hold hand around tube to torque amplifier it runs smooths for a minute then cuts back out.

Thought is was caused by sub zero weather but did the same the other day when 50 degrees.

Any advice or suggestions ?

Thanks.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

" If hold hand around tube to torque amplifier it runs smooths for a minute then cuts back out."

First of all, welcome!!

I've never seen a Torque Amplifier on a 1940 H. Can you explain more or maybe show a pic.


----------



## gunpaq (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry, not torque amplifier but the govenor tube running from the carb.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

check to see if the air filter has a squirrel in it?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had an old H once and it slowly lost power. All electrical and fuel seemed to check out. I couldn't detect any problem with the governor. We took a can of ether and gave a small sniff around the carb. and throttle shaft. All was OK. We shot a small sniff at the intake manifold and it picked up and ran. Turned out the gasket was bad. We replaced it and all was well. IF, you try the ether, sniff it sparingly. Keep it away from any exhaust or anything flammable. BE SAFE with it!


----------



## Eagle River (Jan 30, 2010)

A compression check may reveal any valve problems.


----------



## Jerry4Truth (Jan 1, 2014)

If it only takes 2 or 3 minutes to start starving back I would suggest checking your fuel to carb.
You can run that long on residual carb. fuel, and the fuel shut off at the bottom of the fuel tank.
Check your sediment bowl when it starts slowing down, if there is any air visible at the top of the fuel, then I would suspect rust flakes or other sediment in the tank doing a partial fuel flow blockage. 
If the sediment bowl stays full then check the screen (if it has one) in the top of the sediment bowl. From there check for pinched or otherwise restriction in line to carb.
After that check the carburetor. Could be plugged passages or sticky linkages, like the float not dropping like it should and opening the intake of more fuel.


----------

